# New EVO color



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Apologies if already posted, didn't see in the 2013 thread though...there is also a lime/black/white version.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

I'd go with the lime version.


----------



## TriSliceRS (Sep 15, 2012)

*Cool...*



Oxtox said:


> I'd go with the lime version.


I don't mind that. Maybe. I like white (with a little black) bikes. Apparently that's been a good plan for the past few years... but this year the black/white reign is over.... This patriotic color will have to suffice. (this year I have a warranty replacement and can't wait).

Is this a Euro color way? I wonder if it will be available in the US?


----------



## drewPjohnson (May 29, 2011)

TriSliceRS said:


> Is this a Euro color way?


Looks like US champ colors to me...


----------



## TriSliceRS (Sep 15, 2012)

drewPjohnson said:


> Looks like US champ colors to me...


So? We have to be champ's to get one? I am a national champ at the 5k and 10k swim (but have no hope at being a cycling champ), does that count?


----------



## eekase (Nov 10, 2009)

merckxman said:


> Apologies if already posted,


Here it is...

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/cannondale/limited-edition-evos-295433.html


----------



## NWS Alpine (Mar 16, 2012)

It's Euro only unless something changes


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

DId Cannondale lost Tim Duncan to Saxo? Can they still produce the US Champion color?


----------



## NWS Alpine (Mar 16, 2012)

zamboni said:


> DId Cannondale lost Tim Duncan to Saxo? Can they still produce the US Champion color?


Tim left liquigas and then joined spider tech which folded. Then he signed with Saxo as he had points and they needed them.

It's a Euro only frame so not sure if it's labeled US Champion color as you can only buy it in select countries in Europe.


----------



## Cdale EVO Tom (Dec 13, 2012)

What a shame.

I think the Red, White & Blue is beautiful and would do well in the US market.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

zamboni said:


> DId Cannondale lost Tim Duncan to Saxo? Can they still produce the US Champion color?


I'm thinkin a bike company can paint a bike any color scheme they want.

I don't think the red / white / blue with some stars is a trademark or copyright or whatever the term is.


----------



## TriSliceRS (Sep 15, 2012)

Cdale EVO Tom said:


> What a shame.
> 
> I think the Red, White & Blue is beautiful and would do well in the US market.


+1 ...what's not to love?


----------

